# Denon DCT-1000R who remembers these?



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

I searched for 10 years for a nice clean DCT-1000R and actually found 3 over that time period. Two were cosmetically too rough for me. As they say though the third time is a charm. I found this one a few months ago and it’s in excellent condition. The only issue was that the backlighting (for the buttons) was very dim and inconsistent. Sent it out for repair and a general look over inside. Now it will be going into my 99 Mazda B2500. 

Amazing unit that never gets much attention. Anyone else ever have one?


----------



## Monk47 (Nov 25, 2017)

I had one. Car Stereo Review said it was the best deck they ever tested. Don't know what ever happened to mine.


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Finally hooked this one up and it sounds phenomenal. So happy with it now I just need to find one of the optional wireless remotes.


----------

